
Netflix comes to India - streamnet
https://www.netflix.com/in/
======
denzil_correa
It also launched in 130 countries like Russia, Azerbaijan, Turkey, Saudi
Arabia, Singapore and Indonesia. China is held back for now but the keynote
said they plan to launch there soon. The prices are pretty much the same in
the US - Basic 500/\- INR (no HD, 1 screen), Standard 650/\- INR (HD, 2
screens) and Premium 800/\- INR (UltraHD, 4 screens).

In terms of the Indian market, the price points might be a bit higher but it
mostly targets the segment of the Indian population that buys Netflix
subscriptions and use VPN to watch the uncensored shows (TV is heavily
censored in India). VPN sales are going to take a hit in the India too after
this news.

------
secondtimeuse
Cant see anything in USA, the page simply redirects.

This is more informative: [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-netflix-india-
idUSKBN0UK24...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-netflix-india-
idUSKBN0UK24F20160106?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews)

[https://live.theverge.com/live-reed-hastings-netflix-
keynote...](https://live.theverge.com/live-reed-hastings-netflix-keynote-
ces-2016/?_ga=1.153486008.1820756725.1430898375)

------
Analemma_
How is broadband penetration in India? Does the bandwidth exist to pull this
off?

~~~
denzil_correa
More than the bandwidth the Fair Usage Policies (data limits) will be tested.
Rumors are that Netflix plans to tie up with ISPs to not count Netflix usage
towards their data limits.

It seems another quagmire in the already complicated FreeBasics
(Internet.Org)/Zero Rating/Net Neutrality discussions in India.

------
rdudekul
May be the link to this page needs to change...

Its high time Netflix be open to India, as there is dire need for such a
service there. Recently I was in India for a few months and I missed Netflix
there a lot.

~~~
denzil_correa
> May be the link to this page needs to change...

Not really, the link points to netflix/in but since you might be out of India
it changes to your country.

------
FreedomToCreate
They have a lot of competition in India. Plus most new movies in India pop up
on satellite within months of there theatrical release. Lets see what happens
to Netflix.

~~~
worried_citizen
Honest question, what are commercial interruptions like in India? Here in the
US it's almost unbearable once you get used to Netflix/SVOD. Streaming has
permanently changed what I'm willing to watch and commercials are a killer.

------
maqbool
wow amazing I was waiting for this to come true.

------
kras143
the collection is not that great

------
dharma1
Netflix and chilli? Terrible, sorry.

